# Gulf State Park Pier - To Pier#r and others



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I can't tell what's going on because the Sea 'n Suds cam is goobered. I'd appreciate an occasional update, and I may not be alone.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I try to check the cam on mornings the Gulf is calm.

They had the barge out there Tuesday & Wednesday this week.

Progress is S-L-O-W, but it looks like they have put a few more pilings down.

It is ALL dependant on the weather, and that looks like the Gulf will be rough for about a week :doh

Wish I had mo betta news...


----------

